# Conny perch & eye limits



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Sunday 2 of us went out of Conneaut and started off walleye fishing. Caught our 12 fish and a bonus steelhead with dipsy’s and spoons. 1 at 150’ and 2 at 180’ back. Went for perch with salted shiners and caught 28 until a thunderstorm chased us off the lake. 

Monday (labor day) 4 of us went out for perch with fresh emerald shiners. Took us until 2pm but we got our 120 perch and they were all nice size. Gps numbers for eyes and perch are in pics.


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome post thanks


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

Agree, awesome, thanks for the report, nice to see a promising perch report!!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Tightline you are the man awesome day for u and your crew


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Great report. Thanks. Where did you get your shiners?


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Pistols Charters said:


> Great report. Thanks. Where did you get your shiners?


That little bait shop down by the lake, snug harbor only had salted. The guy that owns the shop by the water goes out to net them.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

That's a fine looking cooler of lake erie gold, great job!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Tightlines said:


> That little bait shop down by the lake, snug harbor only had salted. The guy that owns the shop by the water goes out to net them.


Thanks Tightlines


----------



## r1verr4t (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

See how long it lasts with human savages!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Great job and awesome report. Nice looking fish.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

i can finally show my 7 year old what a cooler full of perch looks like. thanks for sharing...hope they show up in Lorain this fall


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

This maybe the best report of the entire summer so far. Awesomely detailed and with numbers to boot. That is a rare Thing. Thanks for sharing. I am sure everyone is grateful. Those are some good sized perch in that cooler.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I know that the first pic are walleys, but what that other fish in the cooler? LOL!


----------



## r1verr4t (Apr 25, 2015)

I was out yesterday close to these numbers which is past the hump close to state line. Wasn't a fast pick but they were there and were biting actively but not crazy. 
Schools were not real big. Maybe a few feet thick at most. 55 feet of water. I am sure with the perch tourney today it would be easy to find. Yesterday was nice and only 8 to 10 boats on them. 

Good luck.
Glad I finally put some perch in the freezer.


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 22, 2018)

very nice report.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I had to look twice, its been awhile to see a cooler of nice perch..Thanks...Great report


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone else getting perch in Conny?Want to head up this week. Thanks.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

ErieIslander said:


> Anyone else getting perch in Conny?Want to head up this week. Thanks.


With this report I'd say EVERYONE is heading up this week. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

3 of us went back out yesterday 9/9. Started out perch fishing with salted emeralds and fresh goldies, same numbers as last Monday. Got our 3 man limit before noon, 90-95% were jumbos. Went out to our walleye numbers and caught a 3 man limit eyes by 3pm. Eyes were caught on dipsy’s and spoons again. 1 at 90’ and 3 setting at 150’ back. Today we only went for perch and caught 68 before we headed in and went for home.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Tightlines said:


> 3 of us went back out yesterday 9/9. Started out perch fishing with salted emeralds and fresh goldies, same numbers as last Monday. Got our 3 man limit before noon, 90-95% were jumbos. Went out to our walleye numbers and caught a 3 man limit eyes by 3pm. Eyes were caught on dipsy’s and spoons again. 1 at 90’ and 3 setting at 150’ back. Today we only went for perch and caught 68 before we headed in and went for home.


Great job tightlines. No emeralds anywhere to be found??


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Pistols Charters said:


> Great job tightlines. No emeralds anywhere to be found??


The bait shop didn’t have any fresh emeralds yesterday. He said he will go out last night but don’t know if he caught anything because we had enough left over yesterday to use today. We bought frozen emeralds from him and they worked good cut in half or thirds.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Tightlines said:


> The bait shop didn’t have any fresh emeralds yesterday. He said he will go out last night but don’t know if he caught anything because we had enough left over yesterday to use today. We bought frozen emeralds from him and they worked good cut in half or thirds.


Your crew is going to become legends, great job! We were going to go out there today but the captain said let's give Geneva one more go. Putting the walleye gear away for this year and just focusing on perch. Got enough walleye for the winter and spring. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Tightlines said:


> The bait shop didn’t have any fresh emeralds yesterday. He said he will go out last night but don’t know if he caught anything because we had enough left over yesterday to use today. We bought frozen emeralds from him and they worked good cut in half or thirds.



OK,,, Thanks,,, That's what I needed to hear.
After 2 *tips* back at camp, I went into that bait shop yesterday AM to buy LIVE emeralds, & they didn't have 'em????? only live Goldies & frozen emeralds. I bought frozen, but we ended up not using them, anyway..
Still Too bumpy.
We decided to head out after boxing our second day, 4-man of eyes.
I gotta say,,,, we have NEVER seen so many hooks packed together on a screen, as yesterday!
I had to give a shout-out when I heard a couple of boats saying that they only had 3-4 eyes in the box & weren't marking,,,,, We were marking "10-25 HOOKS per screen, for like 2 MILES". Just pass the second hump,,, We trolled East to West, then back towards the line. The eyes were very nice early AM, but got smaller (it seemed) as the day went on. One last short troll N into those waves to get back to our numbers, , & we were done. Nice.

Hey Shore Warrior,,,, Was it you who needs a HF floor jack, for X-mas??? ;>)


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Tightlines said:


> 3 of us went back out yesterday 9/9. Started out perch fishing with salted emeralds and fresh goldies, same numbers as last Monday. Got our 3 man limit before noon, 90-95% were jumbos. Went out to our walleye numbers and caught a 3 man limit eyes by 3pm. Eyes were caught on dipsy’s and spoons again. 1 at 90’ and 3 setting at 150’ back. Today we only went for perch and caught 68 before we headed in and went for home.


Way to go!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Tightlines said:


> The bait shop didn’t have any fresh emeralds yesterday. He said he will go out last night but don’t know if he caught anything because we had enough left over yesterday to use today. We bought frozen emeralds from him and they worked good cut in half or thirds.


Is it worth the trip for me(2.5 hrs away Massillon) to catch some perch? PM me if ya can or give me a tex or call...330 3236480 Pistol


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice! Looks like some good eating!

I thought all the perch were gone? According to all posts on this forum you wouldn't even think there was one left in the lake.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Carpman said:


> Nice! Looks like some good eating!
> 
> I thought all the perch were gone? According to all posts on this forum you wouldn't even think there was one left in the lake.


Plenty of perch out there. You just need to move a couple times to get a limit. Small schools are constantly moving around. Sometimes a school comes through 20' off the bottom, catch a couple of those then they gone. Pull up the Terrova and move a couple hundred feet and sit on another school. Repeat, repeat. Have to work for them, not like a couple years ago.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Tightlines said:


> Plenty of perch out there. You just need to move a couple times to get a limit. Small schools are constantly moving around. Sometimes a school comes through 20' off the bottom, catch a couple of those then they gone. Pull up the Terrova and move a couple hundred feet and sit on another school. Repeat, repeat. Have to work for them, not like a couple years ago.


Oh I'm aware. People just forgot how to fish that's all. I like reading the excuses though. Tight lines.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Buddy just txt me. They caught a 3 man limit of perch and walleye again today out there same spot


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Call Geneva Bait he usually has emeralds...


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

What is the other bait shop in conneaut brick building befor snug harbor


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

Went out of business


----------

